# DNR Coyote Challenge



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 21, 2017)

Heard on 106.7 that DNR is allowing people to trade in coyote carcasses, up to 5 per month, with 1 entry per body, for a chance to win a lifetime hunting/fishing license. 

And here it is confirmed on their webpage. 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/hunting/resources/CoyoteChallenge

Good luck everyone.


----------



## AdamFly (Feb 21, 2017)

I've been working on some entries but not looking good I haven't been hearing any coyotes, but no time to give up


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 21, 2017)

Saw on the news today some scientist were all up in arms(Pun) about this.  THEY say coyotes do a lot of good and it is not right to try to eliminate a species.  Sounds like a good deal for the over 60 crowd.  If picked, some one could get a Lifetime License which is about $50 an ear.


----------



## Slugg (Feb 22, 2017)

Outside of hunting season can coyote be hunted on public land? I see how you can only use appropriate firearms for the season you are hunting in, but what about this summer?


----------



## Permitchaser (Feb 25, 2017)

First I am old so I have a lifetime license
Second why would you want to hunt coyotes in the summer.  Bugs, sweat, bugs


----------



## George30022 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Coyote Hunting; Public Land*

- To Hunt Public Land (WMA - Nat. Forests....) you need to first visit that E Regulations Web page that lists All the WMA's > Thier limitations on dates, hunting(Archery and/or Rifle), and special hunting dates.
I will tell you now in advance its a very disappointing visit. 
Here is the issue you will see;
When you constrict dates for hunting you increase the amount of Hunters on site. I've heard stories of a "Sea of Campers" down at Oaky Woods WMA - and a never-ending sign of Orange Vests making it a once in a lifetime nightmare. Take a look at the WMA's - you will find one that willl allow Coyote Hunting. It will be a few days only.
To be fair on this point - many Hunters here do in fact state the Hunting conditions are ok if you plan well ahead. Scout/spot sights and get your but up early and right over to where you want to hunt. 
Your Best bet; find an inexpensive Hunting Lease


----------



## riverrat345 (May 4, 2017)

Does anyone know where to look to see who's winning the free licenses.


----------



## HermanMerman (May 4, 2017)

The Coyote Challenge was referenced in a recent episode of Joe Rogan's podcast.  The guest is Dan Flores.  If you have time, I would recommend listening in to the first 30 minutes or so, very interesting.  You can find it on You Tube (Joe Rogan Experience # 942).  I won't provide the link due to some of the language.


----------



## Big7 (May 4, 2017)

Permitchaser said:


> First I am old so I have a lifetime license
> Second why would you want to hunt coyotes in the summer.  Bugs, sweat, bugs



To help out the rabbit, turkey and quail populations.

The were so called "re-introduced" they don't belong here!

I have to to go back and re-read the link..
BUT if it's not in prime deer rut, I shoot every one I see.

Just sayin'


----------



## bfriendly (May 4, 2017)

Slugg said:


> Outside of hunting season can coyote be hunted on public land? I see how you can only use appropriate firearms for the season you are hunting in, but what about this summer?



no, sorry. But small game is right around the corner


----------



## Yotes (May 9, 2017)

Big7 said:


> To help out the rabbit, turkey and quail populations.
> 
> The were so called "re-introduced" they don't belong here!
> 
> ...



The coyote's main diet is small mammals. Skunks, possum, raccoon, armadillo. Those are all far worse for quail and turkey populations. 
Plus an apex predator keeping down the rabbit population to a reasonable level will allow for more valuable cover to grow for the quail. 

I have seen many times a coyote come in on my turkey decoy. But wouldn't you walk up to a delicious turkey if you could too!

Coyotes have a bad name but do not deserve it.


----------

